# Synarel - how long does it last once opened ?



## Skippie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have an almost full bottle of Synarel that was originally opened in October 2008.  The expiry date on the bottle is 2010.  Does anyone know if it is still ok to use now ?  The leaflet in the box only mentions that it should be used by the expiry date on the bottle.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kauai,

The product information says that it has a shelf life of 2 years but there is nothing to say this is reduced once the bottle has been opened (most leaflets will tell you if you are supposed to discard a product after a set length of time once it has been opened). I'd say it's still fine to use and its only been a few months anyway.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

